# Minimum 40 incher LED TV for 55-70k ?!



## GhorMaanas (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

am planning to get an LED TV this festive season. havent yet visited showrooms/malls, but i want to go prepared while analysing sets for my choice, and hence need assistance from you friends here.

apart from normal watching (planning to get an HD DTH connection too), it would be used for gaming too.

budget would be 55-70k; ofcourse, the lesser the cost, the better 

would also like to get some freebie like some HTS/HTiB, etc. am leaning heavily towards samsung smart TVs, and the minimum size i would like to have is 40". 

please pardon if i have burdened the forum with yet another common query, but it would be very helpful if someone could also provide a pointer to some online guide to buy LED TVs in india. one of my ex-colleagues just recently got one samsung smart TV (40") after a great price-reduction (and went on to explain in his blog that TVs usually sell at a much higher margin, and should be persistently bargained for reduction in price).

kindly suggest me a model in samsung smart TV segment, as well as if any other brand/model/size you seem worthy of purchase to me. would be really glad. and i would elaborate more if need be. please go on....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 23, 2012)

hey did you finally buy the tv?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2012)

ah damn! sorry guys. forgot that i even had created such a thread 

yes, i bought a TV in october itself (shared some pics in the 'post your latest purchase' thread too). its a plasma TV from panasonic. model is P50VT20D (comes in two sizes, 50" & 65". i got the former). price was around 75k, with a bundled 3D goggle, a wireless keyboard, wall-mount stand, and a useless gift coupon. panasonic has launched its newer model named VT30 this year, and probably is gearing up to launch another upgrade this year, a model named VT50 in india (it already has been launched elsewhere). VT30 didn't use to come in 50" till recently, but only in 65", though may be now it must be available in 50" size too, but i don't know. 

*review*

cheers!


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey,Congo on your new buy. As per my technical knowledge on 3D TVs, I know that panasonic uses active shutter glasses in their 3D TVs and there has been some issues related with the same. The active glasses needs to be recharged every now and then and when using them they produce UV rays which results in headache to the viewer and they are said to be heavy as well. On the other hand there are passive glasses which don't have batteries installed in them and thats why they refrain us from any health issues and they are much light weighted than active glasses as well.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Hey,Congo on your new buy. As per my technical knowledge on 3D TVs, I know that panasonic uses active shutter glasses in their 3D TVs and there has been some issues related with the same. The active glasses needs to be recharged every now and then and when using them they produce UV rays which results in headache to the viewer and they are said to be heavy as well. On the other hand there are passive glasses which don't have batteries installed in them and thats why they refrain us from any health issues and they are much light weighted than active glasses as well.



thanks sam! yes, you are correct. albeit that the active shutter glasses are no more cumbersome (though comparing them with passive glasses, yes they are slightly bulkier). also, these active shutter glasses use lithium ion batteries. i don't know about the UV rays aspect, though its true that 3D feature itself gives nausea & headache to say, 2 people in 10. however, fortunately am not affected by it. but the most significant point is, the 3D excitement fades away quickly eventually


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well Its good that you are not effected by the negative aspects of the 3D till now. I don't think 3D excitement fades away in a such a quick time as the world of 3d is very big and i am pretty sure you are still to see many of them.
i think gaming in 3D would be a good experience for you.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 13, 2012)

i haven't seen much movies or played much games in 3D on the TV, but whatever i have used the 3D feature for, i was quite impressed! for e.g., watched one IMAX 3D documentary on space-stations, as well as played gears of war in 2D, and it was quite good.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Go for plasma buddy better and cheaper.
You can get bigger more deeper black level you can get 3d also net connectivity also.
You can check some Panasonic plasma series 
They make the best plasma panel in the world.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Go for plasma buddy better and cheaper.
> You can get bigger more deeper black level you can get 3d also net connectivity also.
> You can check some Panasonic plasma series
> They make the best plasma panel in the world.



i already have one of it. see this old post 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-434.html#post1558559


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 16, 2012)

Some people are digging old threads.
I request mods to close this thread.


----------

